# Estação Meteorológica do IM nas Moitas (Proença-a-Nova)



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 11:52)

No outro dia quando vinha de Castelo Branco, ao passar pelas Moitas (Proença-a-Nova), junto ao aeródromo, parei no Centro Ciência Viva da Floresta, e junto a este, está uma EMA do Instituto de Meteorologia. A estação está a uma altitude de 379 metros.

Como tinha a máquina à mão tirei umas fotos. 

E agora decidi por aqui algumas, para os possíveis interessados verem uma das estações do IM, que por acaso é a que fica mais próxima de mim.

Encontrei uma estação que me pareceu bem localizada, com um excelente espaço envolvente e bem conservada.

Para começar nada melhor que colocar a localização desta, e para isso nada melhor que o site do próprio IM.








Agora sim... as fotos tiradas por mim.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2009 às 12:21)

Está assim um pouco desprotegida  ou é impressão minha???

Pela 1ª imagem parece estar num espaço de acesso público.


E parece-me ver aqueles tubos dos cabos, junto ao pé do mastro, assim um pouco virados para o céu ()




Mas é fixe ir vendo umas fotos de "oficiais"...para tirar-mos idéias para as nossas montagens  e saber o que não fazer 


Já agora, que modelo de estação são uitlizadas nestas EMAs???


abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 13:09)

Kraliv disse:


> Está assim um pouco desprotegida  ou é impressão minha???
> 
> Pela 1ª imagem parece estar num espaço de acesso público.



Fiquei com a mesma impressão


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 13:55)

Kraliv disse:


> Está assim um pouco desprotegida  ou é impressão minha???
> Pela 1ª imagem parece estar num espaço de acesso público.



É verdade, o que posso dizer é que não há qualquer tipo de vedação em volta da estação, ela encontra-se é dentro do recinto do Centro Ciência Viva da Floresta.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

Kraliv disse:


> Já agora, que modelo de estção são uitlizadas nestas EMAs???



São *Vaisala*; uma estação destas completa e a sua instalação andam por volta dos 15.000 €, de grosso modo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 15:06)

ac_cernax disse:


> É verdade, o que posso dizer é que não há qualquer tipo de vedação em volta da estação, ela encontra-se é dentro do recinto do Centro Ciência Viva da Floresta.



O que é bom saber é que ninguém a estraga; se estivesse em Lisboa já não devia estar inteira. 

Outra coisa que me espantou foi o facto de o chão ser de pedra; normalmente as estações estão sobre relvado, mas a zona deve ser arejada e não deve ter nenhuma influência perceptível a esse nível.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Fev 2009 às 15:41)

Não devia ter uma vedação?

Qualquer um pode ir lá e despejar uma garrafa de água no pluviometro .
Depois na central do IM,  "está a chover!"


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2009 às 18:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O que é bom saber é que ninguém a estraga; se estivesse em Lisboa já não devia estar inteira.
> 
> Outra coisa que me espantou foi o facto de o chão ser de pedra; normalmente as estações estão sobre relvado, mas a zona deve ser arejada e não deve ter nenhuma influência perceptível a esse nível.



Até ver acho que não foi alvo de vandalismo, e esperamos que assim continue, mas todo o cuidado é pouco, mas acho que está fechado durante a noite. Quanto à zona, é arejada e fica a 400 metros de altitude, como disse junto a um aeródromo, onde se têm realizado também o SkySurf Pro Tour, isto como curiosidade.



*Dave* disse:


> Não devia ter uma vedação?
> 
> Qualquer um pode ir lá e despejar uma garrafa de água no pluviometro .
> Depois na central do IM,  "está a chover!"



Essa também é boa, mas com uma garrafa era logo considerado chuvas diluvianas.


----------

